# Video: Phew goes the customer, that was a close shave



## Ekka (Jun 5, 2006)

About 3mins and 15mb in wmv 

How did the stupid palm grow there in the first place? And how come people live there 20 years then walk out one day and go ... ooohhh, when did that grow there!

www.palmtreeservices.com.au/video/closeshave.wmv


----------



## xtremetrees (Jun 5, 2006)

Another happy/referal customer Ekka. GJ.
Nice video. I like the music at the end that's kool. 
Those crooked trees are a bugger to fall they will take everything around them down with them. GJ


----------

